# εν τη ρύμη του λόγου



## winegrower

Context: Πολλές φορές οι άνθρωποι εν τη ρύμη του λόγου τους λένε πράγματα που λογικά δεν έπρεπε να πουν.
How can I translate here "εν τη ρύμη του λόγου"? (that is κατά τη ροή του λόγου/της συζήτησης. 
Stream or flow of speaking/talking/discussion would make any sense or am I talking nonsense?


----------



## shawnee

Hi winegrower.
I have two suggestions.
1. During the course of discussion. 
2. In the heat of the moment.


----------



## winegrower

shawnee said:


> Hi winegrower.
> I have two suggestions.
> 1. During the course of discussion.
> 2. In the heat of the moment.


 
Hi Shawnee and thanks for answering. Since-in my opinion-the expression involves hastiness/hurry, I think your 2nd suggestion is more like it!


----------



## MissBehave

Also, "in the flow of speech".


----------



## ireney

Just woke up (don't ask!) so I hope I'm making sense here. I'd choose different expressions depending on the level of colloquialism you want to employ and the overall context. There's "Freudian slip" which is closest to "γλώσσα λανθάνουσα τ' αληθή λέγει" for instance, or the rather simple yet accurate "talking without thinking" or "your tongue works faster than your brain". "Heat of the moment" I'd use only if things got a bit excited one way or another. And of course, there's always that really funny sounding verb "blurt out"


----------



## MissBehave

All of Ireney's suggestions work. (Congratulations on being so lucid after just waking up!) 
Now how do you translate it in the context of the sentence?... Hmmm, it is tricky.

A loose translation:
"People will often inadvertently say things in the flow of their speech which they did not intend to say."

("Blurt out" is the idea of the first "say" but it sounds a little crude in this sentence.)

A bit of a stretch would be "stream of consciousness" but  that IS really the essence of the greek expression. That half-conscious state of talking/babbling/venting when many ... truths are revealed. Psychiatrists have relied on that to yield much information on human nature!


----------



## cougr

Question:is 'εν τη ρύμη του λόγου' similar to 'ερήμην του λόγου' ,or do they have different meanings? The spelling makes me think that they are two different words but I am aware that people do use both phrases interchangeably.Hope I'm not flouting any rules here.


----------



## cougr

winegrower said:


> Since-in my opinion-the expression involves hastiness/hurry, ...!


 
I'm probably flogging a dead horse here,but you could also say '....in their hastiness people will say things which are best left unsaid.'


----------



## Δημήτρης

cougr said:


> Question:is 'εν τη ρύμη του λόγου' similar to 'ερήμην του λόγου' ,or do they have different meanings? The spelling makes me think that they are two different words but I am aware that people do use both phrases interchangeably.Hope I'm not flouting any rules here.



ερήμην means "in the absence". 
ερήμην του λόγου= In the absence of speech
But, afaik, this expression does not exist. It's probably a misuse of the word 'cause of the similar pronunciation.


----------



## winegrower

Δημήτρης said:


> ερήμην means "in the absence".
> ερήμην του λόγου= In the absence of speech
> But, afaik, this expression does not exist. It's probably a misuse of the word 'cause of the similar pronunciation.


  Not probably, definitely!


----------

